# WTT: used XTR stuff for 9 Speed STI double shifters...



## anthony_coley (Nov 26, 2005)

I'm building a CX bike and want some 9 speed STI double shifters.

Here's what I have:
XTR V-brakes
XTR levers, one lever is bent, but functions perfect.
XTR wheels, no cogset

I would consider trading brakes and levers or wheels, but not both for 105 and above level shifters. 

I might consider trading everything for shifters and both derailleurs.

I can upload some pics if anyone is interested.

Regards,
AC


----------

